# Carolina Skiff J14 Problem



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

The motor is too low and it might take more than 15hp.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

BassFlats said:


> The motor is too low and it might take more than 15hp.


Gotcha, is it worth trying a mini jacker to get it up first or just go with a 20 or 25hp short shaft?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

about 3" up with the motor.
any more weight youll need some ponies.

CS is a great boat!


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

It seems like it gets too stern heavy with added weight, so maybe smart tabs will be a benefit also. It plows the front also with the bigger guy with me so another reason it didn't get on plane.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

Can moving it up make that much more of a difference though? I could go a cheap route first and add wood to the transom to get it higher before I get a jack plate.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Motor is way too low! And what the heck is this poling platform being made out of, lead? Seriously, I just installed a huge platform with a starboard top that don’t weigh 30lbs!


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

humibugs said:


> Can moving it up make that much more of a difference though? I could go a cheap route first and add wood to the transom to get it higher before I get a jack plate.


Huge difference!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

CS is nice and stable/ self bailing / pos flotation a plus . but heavy for a "jon"
more power is the only answer with any added weight.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

Aluminum. A fabricator in Florida makes it. It probably doesn't weight that much but they are charging shipping as a 60lb package.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

humibugs said:


> Aluminum. A fabricator in Florida makes it. It probably doesn't weight that much but they are charging shipping as a 60lb package.


It might, I’d be willing to bet that top is a heavy mofo chopper gun lay up! Raise the motor until the anti cavitation plate is level or 1/4-1/2” above the bottom of the hull. Level is fine for your application. If she still doesn’t perform, more power is needed.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

JC Designs said:


> It might, I’d be willing to bet that top is a heavy mofo chopper gun lay up! Raise the motor until the anti cavitation plate is level or 1/4-1/2” above the bottom of the hull. Level is fine for your application. If she still doesn’t perform, more power is needed.


Right. Pictured is fiberglass, I opted for the platform to also be aluminum for less weight because Im putting seadek on it anyway. I'll try raising it with some wood for now to see if there's a difference. It just needs like 2 or 3 mph more with that extra weight to get on plane.


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

You can make and add a transom riser to the outside of the hull. It has a 1 1/2" setback, allowing to raise the motors plate 1" above the bottom.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

Raised to be just maybe an inch above the bottem and when I run the motor at full it washes the water away and the motor doesnt catch the water. Too high


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)




----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

If the prop isn't blowing out, it's probably good.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

It is blowing out. Revs really high and stops moving when running high.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)




----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

humibugs said:


> It is blowing out. Revs really high and stops moving when running high.


I told ya, maybe a half inch but level would work. I read a book on this sort of thing once a long time ago.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

Lowered it to here and it would do better and got it to plane with buddy but once running really high again it would blow out of the water and rev high. Im convinced it was in the best position before I raised it.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

humibugs said:


> Lowered it to here and it would do better and got it to plane with buddy but once running really high again it would blow out of the water and rev high. Im convinced it was in the best position before I raised it.


It really wasn’t, that prop has some dings on her and looks like it has 0 cup. You should leave the motor where it is here and take a look at some props.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

But here's the kicker, when I was bolting in the new "plate" there were motor holes patched from the previous owner and they weren't sealed the best. Screwed through the sealed holes and all the material that was screwed out was wet


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

It happens and is quite common for Carolina skiffs. What year is it? Foam or wood in transom? If foam, just drill a couple small holes in outside bottom and let drain then patch appropriately and she’ll be fine. But trust me when I say if you lower that motor again, this thread will never end!


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

I believe its a 97. If I get a different prop will it stop blowing water out and revving high? Is a hydrofoil a help with this? Im ignorant to these things because never had a boat so sensitive to weight and outboard placement.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Well, a good prop certainly won’t hurt. That prop looks off to me, like it’s for a pontoon or something maybe. I see no cup and the blades look odd. Could be the pic? 97’ could be foam or wood. A hydrofoil won’t hold water around the prop. There are tran plates and some others designed for that though. Keep in mind that your 14’ skiff has a running surface closer to 9’ so weight placement will always be critical. I had molds for the old Clearwater 15’ skiff which was basically the Carolina 17’ minus 2’ and that thing sucked for running. Was a great platform once you got where you were going!


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)




----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

Drilling holes to get water out. Its dripping decently so its pretty saturated in there. There is foam and its wet.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

So what should a next experiment be? If I keep it at this height I still cant get it at full speed without washing out the motor. If I get a different prop with more pitch wouldn't it just do the same? Or start with a fixed jack plate that has setback.. maybe it won't wash away water if its set farther from the transom.


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

How much weight in water have you relieved from the foam do you estimate?


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

humibugs said:


> So what should a next experiment be? If I keep it at this height I still cant get it at full speed without washing out the motor. If I get a different prop with more pitch wouldn't it just do the same? Or start with a fixed jack plate that has setback.. maybe it won't wash away water if its set farther from the transom.


It’s not more pitch you need necessarily, but rather something with some cup to it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

get all the water out of the hull first....... throwing good money after bad. 
too much weight.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

Got a good bit out unfortunately didnt put a bucket under it. The left side was dripping hard. Put a hole in the middle and right also and they werent really dripping. The foam that would come out with the bit wasnt really even wet like the left side was.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

Ill go talk to someone at a shop about a different prop. Took the homemade transom raiser today and had smaller buddy. Got on plane easily.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

if you drill small vent holes in the top and drain holes in the bottom you can drain it faster ? and plug with a screw to fish / repeat.
ive done it.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

Vent holes?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

it might drain faster if it can breath and not create a vacuum. 
every drop out needs a drop/air in.
drill them right you can plug with a ss screw and go fish. or tear it down and no fishn.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

I have also read though that having the hull saturated won't be too much of a deterrence to the boat's performance but with just a 15hp it can. I'm going to take it in also to a fiberglass repair boat shop and see what he thinks about it. Maybe have to take the whole floor out and have it redone. This is just going to get costly and I'm not confident I'll be able to get the boat dry myself.


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

humibugs said:


> View attachment 131894
> View attachment 131894
> View attachment 131896


That prop needs to be straighten back out! @JC Designs Know some stuff about boats. I would try to find a used prop that has the same size. Cup may be needed but it needs to be the right shape!


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

waters heavy
it makes a difference.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

anytide said:


> waters heavy
> it makes a difference.


It certainly will! But that prop isn’t helping at all!


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> Well, a good prop certainly won’t hurt. That prop looks off to me, like it’s for a pontoon or something maybe. I see no cup and the blades look odd. Could be the pic? 97’ could be foam or wood. A hydrofoil won’t hold water around the prop. There are tran plates and some others designed for that though. Keep in mind that your 14’ skiff has a running surface closer to 9’ so weight placement will always be critical. I had molds for the old Clearwater 15’ skiff which was basically the Carolina 17’ minus 2’ and that thing sucked for running. Was a great platform once you got where you were going!


x2 on the prop comment, that looks like a prop off a kicker for slow trolling (possibly why it's so long for a 15) or a toon'.

Definitely not the right prop for planing a small boat. A 14' CS isn't going to fly but should run just fine with a 15 IMO.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

LowHydrogen said:


> x2 on the prop comment, that looks like a prop off a kicker for slow trolling (possibly why it's so long for a 15) or a toon'.
> 
> Definitely not the right prop for planing a small boat. A 14' CS isn't going to fly but should run just fine with a 15 IMO.


Exactly what I was thinking. My Pop’s old trihull 14’ Kennedy craft gets up and runs 23-25 with 500lbs of fat ass on board with a 93’ E-rude 20! Before the 20, he had a 9.9-15 “converted” and it would plane off and go! That 4’x9’ flat oughta get right up if not completely waterlogged!


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

I appreciate youre guy's help. Ill look into a 4 x 9.


----------



## Fudd (Jul 29, 2019)

humibugs said:


> View attachment 131822
> View attachment 131824
> View attachment 131826
> Morning guys,
> ...


----------



## Fudd (Jul 29, 2019)

I had that hull in the 90’s with a 15 tiller. It would never do more than 15 mph with two people. Really need a 20 hp to get any decent speed. I polled it backwards from the front deck and it was a good skinny water rig.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

I can get 20 with the smaller buddy. It doesn't really have a problem getting on plane then. Like 50 more pounds in the boat it can't get up.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Question about your OP. You said your poling platform will be 60 pounds?? Dayummmm.... I had a really overbuilt beast of a poling platform on my J16 and all the tubing and plate it was made up of only added up to 25 pounds...


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

I doubt it's that heavy but we'll see they are done and shipping it tomorrow. They are rating the package at 67#s.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

So he was beating around the bush about weight but he said it's actually around 30lbs probably. I don't think it's even that but we'll see Saturday when it arrives. 

So another new issue arose today. I'm not sure if this has to do with getting water out of the hull but Im spraying a lot of water in the boat now. See video.






I was getting to 21 mph by myself today.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

humibugs said:


> I have also read though that having the hull saturated won't be too much of a deterrence to the boat's performance but with just a 15hp it can. I'm going to take it in also to a fiberglass repair boat shop and see what he thinks about it. Maybe have to take the whole floor out and have it redone. This is just going to get costly and I'm not confident I'll be able to get the boat dry myself.


Tow it to your local dump and put it on the scale and see what it weighs.

If you have water in the transom you are fill in the floor.

With the motor off can you lift this boat?


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

humibugs said:


> So he was beating around the bush about weight but he said it's actually around 30lbs probably. I don't think it's even that but we'll see Saturday when it arrives.
> 
> So another new issue arose today. I'm not sure if this has to do with getting water out of the hull but Im spraying a lot of water in the boat now. See video.
> 
> ...


What is happening is the water is riding up the shaft of the motor and into the boat. The motor is tucked under (negative angle) and the bow is high, giving a nice ramp to ride up on.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

Yes, it is a little heavy but I can lift it up. With the motor on I can lift it also but just barely.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

So when I tried raising the motor so the plate is in line with the bottom it was washing out water from the motor so I lowered it back down. I can maybe raise it an inch and it should not wash out. So in theory if it's raised a little more it may stop the spraying which will stop it from running up the shaft. Or maybe just trim it one hole away from the boat. It is running good and going very quick for a 15hp imo with all the gear but there are a few adjustments I still need to make like trying a new prop. Water really didn't seem to be in the boat that much when I was draining it.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

Does anyone have a recommendation for a prop to try for my setup?


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

Okay since it seems like a waste of time Im looking at a motor. I have the chance to get a 25hp merc 2007 efi 4 stroke. Big motor like 160lbs. Is this a decent fit for a j14?


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

Thanks for the help


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

humibugs said:


> So when I tried raising the motor so the plate is in line with the bottom it was washing out water from the motor so I lowered it back down. I can maybe raise it an inch and it should not wash out. So in theory if it's raised a little more it may stop the spraying which will stop it from running up the shaft. Or maybe just trim it one hole away from the boat. It is running good and going very quick for a 15hp imo with all the gear but there are a few adjustments I still need to make like trying a new prop. Water really didn't seem to be in the boat that much when I was draining it.


Leave it the way it is. Add some weight in front, like a person, and see what it does.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

DuckNut said:


> Leave it the way it is. Add some weight in front, like a person, and see what it does.


It would do the same thing at that level. Wash water away at full throttle and come out the water. I think the bigger motor really is the best option now. The poling platform came today and Ill be assembling tomorrow, it came in at 43lbs shockingly. Not too happy about that but i guess I have to counter with more hp. Wherever he sat up front the motor just didn't catch water at full throttle at the height it is by science supposed to be at.


----------



## humibugs (May 2, 2020)

This motor Im looking at is a heavy 25hp efi merc (160lbs). The way i see it is this motor will be 60lbs heavier than my current one plus the 40lbs of new poling platform. From all the research I've done, if I get this motor it will get the added weight on plane with a normal weight person in the boat with me. It may also porpoise from the weight I believe so I may need smart tabs. Also the motor is a long shaft too so it sits the same as my current one just a significant amount heavier. I got to the point where this motor is more of hassle than its worth because of the starting issues so I may as well look at this motor. If needed Ill see if I can get a Bobs mini jacker with the new motor to get it to the best height. I have one last test Ill do with the 15hp before I call it quits. Ill raise it an inch and get back to you guys.


----------

